# Where are you skiing this week/end?



## Harvey

I realize it's kind a flatlander thing. Still I alway find myself wishing we had this thread, to hear other's ideas. If you are local or retired feel free to answer with weekday plans.

Any Gore skiers thinking Whiteface on Saturday?

Gore is one way down, at least on Friday. Can't exactly figure out what Whiteface will have open.


----------



## snoloco

I'll be at Killington on Saturday for the World Cup. Of course, will also be skiing. Sunday is still up in the air at this point.


----------



## Country Gun

I would love to get to Belleayre on Sunday depends on the success of Deer hunting on Saturday.


----------



## Johnny V.

In my mind....................

Not worth the 4-5 hour drive for a WROD.


----------



## Harvey

Who's opening first in Western NY? HV?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Johnny V. said:


> In my mind....................
> 
> Not worth the 4-5 hour drive for a WHITE RIBBON OF JOY.


FIFY

mm


----------



## Johnny V.

Temps have been too warm for much snowmaking. Bristol usually tries to be first, so unless HV gets a dump off Lake Erie, that's probably what will happen.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Gore Friday
Belleayre on Saturday
Two Opening Days!


----------



## Peter Minde

Skipping this weekend. Shooting for the first weekend of December at the Ho.


----------



## DomB

Hoping Bell Sat with the fam. I went to get my skis sharpened with my wife's and realized that I left them at the Norway Ski Club last season! Its the skier, not the fancy skis, so I'll be fine on expected rusty edges : )


----------



## 3dogs

Whiteface tomorrow, looks like gondi down. Excelsior, upper and lower valley and fox.
Don't understand the 10:00 am opening? Don't like the winds forecast for the weekend!


----------



## Andy_ROC

Johnny V. said:


> Temps have been too warm for much snowmaking. Bristol usually tries to be first, so unless HV gets a dump off Lake Erie, that's probably what will happen.


Looking at Harvey's weather links and OpenSnow I think lake effect may help HV more than Bristol starting tomorrow giving HV an edge. Though I think Bristol has a lower threshold and will open with 1 ribbon of snow on Rocket or Sunset 

Really eager this year to see how Polaris connects with upper NS. Though we will probably wait quite a while until they make snow over there.


----------



## takeahike46er

I can’t recall ever making it to an opening day—or opening weekend for that matter. As someone who got a fraction of the ski days compared to some of you, I always preferred to wait for when the trail counts were higher.

This year, however, opening day is an experience I'm actually excited for. Tomorrow, I'm doing a day-trip to Whistler (which just opened today)! My Edge Card gets me unlimited early-season riding, so it's a no-brainer—especially for someone used to equating opening day with a WROD. Fortunately, that's not what's on the menu for tomorrow, and I'm super grateful.

Hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving. I wish you all lots of cold and snowy weather in the days and weeks to come!


----------



## G.ski

Belle Sunday.


----------



## chumpomatic

WF. Not sure what will be open. They have been blowing snow on Excelcior so the gondola is a possibility.


----------



## Ripitz

G.ski said:


> Belle Sunday.


+ 1 ?


----------



## Harvey

You guys open to a third?

I was thinking WF on Sat and Gore or Belle on Sunday.

It's more driving but could be good.

Question: can I pick up a frequent skier card that I bought at Gore, at Whiteface?

For Belle:


----------



## snoloco

Whiteface says 5 trails 2 lifts. The usual opening day route is Excelsior-Summit Express-Upper Valley-Lower Valley-Fox, so there's your 5 trails, and then 2 lifts, probably gondola and Facelift.


----------



## G.ski

Harvey said:


> You guys open to a third?
> 
> I was thinking WF on Sat and Gore or Belle on Sunday.
> 
> It's more driving but could be good.
> 
> Question: can I pick up a frequent skier card that I bought at Gore, at Whiteface?
> 
> For Belle:
> 
> View attachment 11092


Sounds good to me. Rip will you be there with your daughter?

If Dot does actually open that would be pretty great. I'm assuming only Deer Run will open. Last season they said both would open the first day and only DR did.


----------



## snoloco

ORDA is known to overpromise and underdeliver with what is on the snow reports. I know actual terrain availability is always subject to change, but there have been some particularly egregious instances I've witnessed over the years.


----------



## Ripitz

G.ski said:


> Sounds good to me. Rip will you be there with your daughter?


We are hoping to make it. Peanut will be there if we do. She says she’s ready to rip. I’ll reach out if we go.


G.ski said:


> If Dot does actually open that would be pretty great. I'm assuming only Deer Run will open. Last season they said both would open the first day and only DR did.


I’ve heard Dot skis great before it opens.


----------



## Andy_ROC

takeahike46er said:


> I can’t recall ever making it to an opening day—or opening weekend for that matter. As someone who got a fraction of the ski days compared to some of you, I always preferred to wait for when the trail counts were higher.
> 
> This year, however, opening day is an experience I'm actually excited for. Tomorrow, I'm doing a day-trip to Whistler (which just opened today)! My Edge Card gets me unlimited early-season riding, so it's a no-brainer—especially for someone used to equating opening day with a WROD. Fortunately, that's not what's on the menu for tomorrow, and I'm super grateful.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving. I wish you all lots of cold and snowy weather in the days and weeks to come!


Awesome! Hope you're day is as good as this guy's first day was yesterday. I'm envious


----------



## Face4Me

I wasn't sure, but now I'm planning to be at Whiteface tomorrow ... 

Harv, if you decide to go to WF, look for me in the morning or text/call me if you want to take some runs.


----------



## takeahike46er

Andy_ROC said:


> Awesome! Hope you're day is as good as this guy's first day was yesterday. I'm envious



Today was pretty f’ing stellar.


----------



## Harvey

Face4Me said:


> I wasn't sure, but now I'm planning to be at Whiteface tomorrow ...
> 
> Harv, if you decide to go to WF, look for me in the morning or text/call me if you want to take some runs.


Trying to decide. Seems like a long shot?





__





National Weather Service







forecast.weather.gov


----------



## Face4Me

Oh well ... what better way to start the season than with wind holds! 

At least it sets the tone up front!!!


----------



## Harvey

Wind whipping here too. And in the Cats according to @Scottski63 .

AE2 I guess we'll see.


----------



## Harvey

What up people?

Looks like my options are Greek, Belle, or nada. Titus just a bit to far for a day, for me.


----------



## chumpomatic

I'll go to WF again on Saturday. They have been blowing snow on Paron's....


----------



## 3dogs

Whiteface, I'll need a good tune for Saturday.


----------



## gorgonzola

I’ll be at Blue after work for a few turns tomorrow and maybe Saturday morning


----------



## Harvey

gorgonzola said:


> I’ll be at Blue after work for a few turns tomorrow and maybe Saturday morning


How long is it usually before Blue gets a bump run going?


----------



## gorgonzola

When Ty was grooming we might have a few on opening day at the top of Come around park, but probably not get seeded until they open Upper Main/ Barneys. 
This evening midway will likely have some weird natty cookie bumps, Blue Bumpheads will probably have a line ski'd in this weekend


----------



## Harvey

Start a Blue Conditions thread? ? 

I haven't been to Blue in years, but if they had a good bump run going I might head up some day midweek.


----------



## Harvey

Annual Meeting Update: I'm going to be buying a beer at Plattekill this weekend, but I haven't picked the day yet, Friday, Saturday or Sunday. It's our tradition. If you have lift ticket for the day, or season pass, and you're in the bar (when I am there), NYSB will buy you a beer. It's always the weekend after New Years, but I need to pick a day.

I want to see what happens with the forecast for the potential coastal storm. There's likely to be some kind of NY Ski Safari that weekend. I'm asking for Friday and Monday off.


----------



## Peter Minde

Next weekend, I might try to sneak in Sunday at Prospect in VT. Quite good conditions at Mt van Hoevenberg today, a welcome change from the day before.


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> Annual Meeting Update: I'm going to be buying a beer at Plattekill this weekend, but I haven't picked the day yet, Friday, Saturday or Sunday. It's our tradition. If you have lift ticket for the day, or season pass, and you're in the bar (when I am there), NYSB will buy you a beer. It's always the weekend after New Years, but I need to pick a day.
> 
> I want to see what happens with the forecast for the potential coastal storm. There's likely to be some kind of NY Ski Safari that weekend. I'm asking for Friday and Monday off.


powder day and free beer. I'm giddy.


----------



## Harvey

sig said:


> powder day


I like the optimism.


----------



## Harvey

I changed "Weekend" in the title of this thread to "Week." Certainly don't want to chase off any locals.

I'm starting to think Saturday at Plattekill for the meeting round. I don't think we are going to get too much in NY on Thurs-Fri, and I'm not going to Connecticut to ski.

If I go the cabin from Plattekill for Sat night, options with potential for new snow on Sunday include Titus, McCauley, Gore, Snow Ridge or Royal. Titus looks best right now but man, what a drive after last call skiing.

If we do the NYSB meeting on Sat who could come? 

I'm going to reach out to Danielle to see what is going on with the bar.


----------



## Harvey

Titus opening upper mountain this weekend, 90% open.


----------



## Ripitz

I’ll be lappin’ the bunny slope at Magic. Maybe Bromley too.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I changed "Weekend" in the title of this thread to "Week."


Gonna go to Lab and/or Song this week.
Lab opens back up Thursday and they both should be open Friday.
We’ll see what happens.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Looking like Belle Friday, and either Platty or Belle Saturday. Home Sunday


----------



## G.ski

I'll be at Belle tomorrow and Friday, Plattekill for sure on Sat and maybe Sun as well.


----------



## saratogahalfday

I'll be at Sugarbush Saturday, not sure on Sunday. Slide brook had better be running at this point, although it will be one cold ride.


----------



## Old Fart Snbder

I’ll be at Stowe Saturday and either the same Sunday or SB


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Whiteface Sat/Sun


----------



## MarzNC

Massanutten on Sunday afternoon, then WV Mon-Wed.


----------



## chumpomatic

I'm in Canada until the 16th.


----------



## Harvey

Open Snow has most of NY ski areas in the 8-14" zone.


----------



## chumpomatic

Harvey said:


> Open Snow has most of NY ski areas in the 8-14" zone.


I'll be back just in time!


----------



## MiSkier

Caberfae Peaks and happy just to be skiing. Fell a week ago Thursday on some ice and couldn’t move my arm, turns out I dislocated my shoulder and I good to go. I my ski season was over a week ago


----------



## G.ski

Plattekill tomorrow and Sunday. Not sure about next week yet.


----------



## MC2

Plattekill Saturday & Monday


----------



## JTG

Skied Whiteface today, will be there again tomorrow. Maybe Platty Sun or Mon?


----------



## MarzNC

MiSkier said:


> Caberfae Peaks and happy just to be skiing. Fell a week ago Thursday on some ice and couldn’t move my arm, turns out I dislocated my shoulder and I good to go. I my ski season was over a week ago


Oof! I can empathize. Caught an edge and tweaked a knee on Monday at Timberline. Confirmed yesterday it's just an MCL sprain. Headed to Massanutten tomorrow and hoping to get in some turns after the snow expected on Sunday night. MLK weekend at Mnut is mostly a time to ski with friends.


----------



## Harvey

I'm skiing Sunday and Monday. Wife and daughter are traveling to a gymnastics competition, so I've got the dog. I can certainly take Penny to the cabin. That means either two days at Gore, or I could theoretically roam somewhere on Saturday, but I have to come back to HQ. At this moment, Gore is looking decent for this storm. If that holds, I'll probably stay put.


----------



## chumpomatic

Harvey said:


> I'm skiing Sunday and Monday. Wife and daughter are traveling to a gymnastics competition, so I've got the dog. I can certainly take Penny to the cabin. That means either two days at Gore, or I could theoretically roam somewhere on Saturday, but I have to come back to HQ. At this moment, Gore is looking decent for this storm. If that holds, I'll probably stay put.


Let me know if you decide to come to WF on Monday. Would love to ski some runs with you and buy you a couple of drinks!


----------



## Harvey

chumpomatic said:


> Let me know if you decide to come to WF on Monday. Would love to ski some runs with you and buy you a couple of drinks!


I think Monday I am committed to Gore. I think I could leave Penny in the car on Monday while I ski (Saturday and Sunday maybe another story) but if my wife found out... ? 

So I'll probably leave her at the cabin with ripping fire and go grab her after the ski day on Monday.

But thank you for the offer!


----------



## chumpomatic

Harvey said:


> I think Monday I am committed to Gore. I think I could leave Penny in the car on Monday while I ski (Saturday and Sunday maybe another story) but if my wife found out... ?
> 
> So I'll probably leave her at the cabin with ripping fire and go grab her after the ski day on Monday.
> 
> But thank you for the offer!


Sure. Another time! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Low Angle Life

My excitement for the storm is building by the hour, most likely will be at Belle on Monday, maybe Plattekill but probably the Belle. I'm a bit concerned about driving conditions for Monday morning, thinking about spending Sunday night in the truck, decisions decisions...


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

While I prefer the steeper terrain at Platty, Belle has most of the mountain open and is expected to get more snow cause it's a bit more east. Might make a game time call on Monday.


----------



## saratogahalfday

You folks who are skiing tomorrow are brave souls.


----------



## Harvey

Low Angle Life said:


> My excitement for the storm is building by the hour, most likely will be at Belle on Monday, maybe Plattekill but probably the Belle. I'm a bit concerned about driving conditions for Monday morning, thinking about spending Sunday night in the truck, decisions decisions...


I've become a big fan of pre-arrival.

Seems this is going to be 8-12 where it stays frozen, rain at the coast and lesser amounts in the middle where it mixes.

Really kind of a first for me, not driving tonight to get the extra day tomorrow. I'm thinking keep more in the tank for Monday. Guess I'm an old man.

Hope it works out, would love something special.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> My excitement for the storm is building by the hour, most likely will be at Belle on Monday, maybe Plattekill but probably the Belle. I'm a bit concerned about driving conditions for Monday morning, thinking about spending Sunday night in the truck, decisions decisions...


The NAM is not hooking up the CATs..


----------



## Endoftheline

jasonwx said:


> The NAM is not hooking up the CATs..


What are you seeing in the cards for the Adirondacks, if anything. I'm seeing very little, storm is looking to far south and east.


----------



## Low Angle Life

jasonwx said:


> The NAM is not hooking up the CATs..


The weatherman jargon flies right over my head, I need my forecast in Neanderthal.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> The weatherman jargon flies right over my head, I need my forecast in Neanderthal.


wait til Sunday to plan your next move


----------



## Brownski

Here's a question. Where should I ski this weekend? Magic? Greek? Plattekill? Catamount? Berkshire East? Is there any snow falling in the northeast?


----------



## DomB

This stuff is looking like stock picks. Sorry for the snark. Appreciate the time you all put into this. 

My solution: ski no matter what when you can with who you can. I am amazed how much I enjoy skiing with family or friends. Sometimes it is nice to sneak away, but I don't love doing that for even a day or two. 

Maybe because I grew up in a big and close family, but I love to be around people. . . .


----------



## Camberstick

Indypass beast and catamount sampler for us this weekend. I think platty and greek need one more storm.


----------



## gorgonzola

Gore/Pico/Magic skifari this weekend, gonna be a chilly one !


----------



## Peter Minde

Mount van Ho and possibly a day at the VIC in Paul Smiths.


----------



## Harvey

Peter Minde said:


> VIC in Paul Smiths


ET phone home.


----------



## Peter Minde

Harvey said:


> ET phone home.


LOL ET doesn't phone, he communicates telepathically. Like aliens in those bad 50s horror movies.


----------



## Ripitz

Backyard sessions this weekend. Maybe a little Fahnestock action.


----------



## JTG

Whiteface this weekend.


----------



## saratogahalfday

The Closets...Steamboat...all week.


----------



## Kleetus

Gore both days. Wanted to give K mart a shot for a change of pace but rooms were mad expensive. Next weekend...maybe


----------



## G.ski

Plattekill Sat Sun


----------



## lukoson

Gore tomorrow and hopefully Sunday.


----------



## MC2

Platty Sunday.

Might try to sneak over to Berkshire east for a couple runs today (if it’s not too cold).


----------



## JTG

If this storm pans out I’ll either hit up Sugarbush for the weekend, or head to Platty.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I'm rippin my sled anywhere I want to this weekend. We're getting snow now and more this coming week. It will be just enough to fill in the fields so we can get out of the valley. That said, the Virgil loop has been outstanding, in the meantime.


----------



## tirolski

The usual suspects with the usual suspects hopefully.
i.e..Lab and/or Song with friends.


----------



## Kleetus

Maybe K mart for the weekend. Looking to see what this storm does. If not may venture up to WF Saturday and Gore for Sunday.


----------



## Andy_ROC

Powder Mountain and Snowbird.


----------



## Old Fart Snbder

Looks like Stratton and perhaps Okemo


----------



## MiSkier

Caberfae Peaks on Sunday and Holiday Valley Wed. and Thurs next week


----------



## tirolski

Again the usual suspects: Lab and/or Song.


----------



## MiSkier

I will be at Holiday Valley On Wednesday and Thursday, Hope the predicted snowfall amounts hold up.


----------



## G.ski

Killington Thurs Fri


----------



## JTG

Whiteface Sat and Sun.


----------



## saratogahalfday

Probably Pico Friday, although their weather report seems misinformed...

_We’ve got a warm-up on its way, followed by a wintry mix of precipitation on Thursday into Friday. Let’s hope the weatherman is wrong and the wet stuff turns to fresh flakes instead._


----------



## Old Fart Snbder

Sunday River thursday thru sunday


----------



## Brownski

Magic


----------



## Benny Profane

Started at Stratton Monday, thinking I'd only get a few days in before the predicted rain on Thursday, but now it seems that we are going to get a foot up at Killington, so, here I stay in my buddies condo at Kmart and leave when the unwashed masses arrive Saturday morning.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Nickle Peak on Saturday.


----------



## Harvey

Some great calls here ^^.

Can't wait to see all the pics. Be cool to start a storm thread for pics.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Some great calls here ^^.
> 
> Can't wait to see all the pics. Be cool to start a storm thread for pics.


Looks like yer gonna be back in action for this one.
Have fun, stay safe. Be and ski well.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

WF. Tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## MarzNC

Taos for a week starting Sunday. Maybe Saturday afternoon but depends on whether or not my friend from Boston makes it to ABQ early enough. Her flights on Thu and Fri were cancelled due to freezing rain and snow.


----------



## JTG

Adirondack Johnny said:


> WF. Tomorrow. Yay.


Red/Orange jacket, black pants, red helmet. I’ll be riding my K2 Marksmans. I’ll be with my son, blue jacket, gray camo pants. He’ll be riding my Ripstick Blacks. Maybe we’ll hook up for a run or two tomorrow!


----------



## Harvey

I had plans of diversifying my portfolio for today, McCauley or Snow Ridge or Greek. But that drive on Thursday night took it out of me. I'm skiing "Gore" again today, and heading home.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I'm skiing "Gore" again today, and heading home.


Does “Gore” mean trees @ “The Bowl”?, just asking.


----------



## tirolski

MarzNC said:


> Taos for a week starting Sunday. Maybe Saturday afternoon ...


This oughta get yer tail waggin.








Taos Just Got Crushed With 37" & We Were There To Ski It!


Taos Ski Valley was having a light season when it comes to snowfall. That’s until the snow gods decided to open the heavens and release more than 3 feet of snow in 36 hours. Taos is reporting…




unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## MarzNC

tirolski said:


> This oughta get yer tail waggin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taos Just Got Crushed With 37" & We Were There To Ski It!
> 
> 
> Taos Ski Valley was having a light season when it comes to snowfall. That’s until the snow gods decided to open the heavens and release more than 3 feet of snow in 36 hours. Taos is reporting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unofficialnetworks.com


My powder skis live in Albuquerque with my NCS schoolmate. Got them from him last night since he's getting to TSV after I do.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

JTG said:


> Red/Orange jacket, black pants, red helmet. I’ll be riding my K2 Marksmans. I’ll be with my son, blue jacket, gray camo pants. He’ll be riding my Ripstick Blacks. Maybe we’ll hook up for a run or





JTG said:


> Red/Orange jacket, black pants, red helmet. I’ll be riding my K2 Marksmans. I’ll be with my son, blue jacket, gray camo pants. He’ll be riding my Ripstick Blacks. Maybe we’ll hook up for a run or two tomorrow!


Old school Black/white Kendos. Dark green jacket w/ faint plaid pattern. Little man is in an army green parka.


----------



## trackbiker

Greek Peak tomorrow. Black Dynastar Legends, blue jacket, gray helmet with lots of stickers. Say "Hello" if you're there.


----------



## Andy_ROC

Oh my, a friend sent me pics of lines at Okemo today. Terrible.
Vuck Fail


----------



## JTG

Andy_ROC said:


> Oh my, a friend sent me pics of lines at Okemo today. Terrible.
> Vuck Fail


I’m sure if Sno was at Whiteface today he’d have been up in arms, with pics to “prove”, but it wasn’t bad. Pics can be deceiving….although at Okemo probably not.


----------



## Andy_ROC

JTG said:


> I’m sure if Sno was at Whiteface today he’d have been up in arms, with pics to “prove”, but it wasn’t bad. Pics can be deceiving….although at Okemo probably not.


Here's one of the pictures he sent me. 

Vuck Fail


----------



## raisingarizona

Andy_ROC said:


> Oh my, a friend sent me pics of lines at Okemo today. Terrible.
> Vuck Fail


Ya get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## saratogahalfday

raisingarizona said:


> Ya get what you pay for I guess.


Okemo is the one mountain I'll never ski again.


----------



## raisingarizona

saratogahalfday said:


> Okemo is the one mountain I'll never ski again.


And epic is now the Walmart of skiing.


----------



## Andy_ROC

raisingarizona said:


> And epic is now the Walmart of skiing.


At least I have a list of places I won't ski anymore. 
Vuck Fail


----------



## raisingarizona

Andy_ROC said:


> Here's one of the pictures he sent me.
> 
> Vuck Fail


Imagine being a commuter all week, fighting traffic and doing the grind at a job you don’t really like to then spend your weekend in lines like that after loading up your family and all of that gear. The effort is real and time is the most valuable thing we have. To me, that’s insanity.


----------



## tirolski

raisingarizona said:


> Imagine being a commuter all week, fighting traffic and doing the grind at a job you don’t really like to then spend your weekend in lines like that after loading up your family and all of that gear. The effort is real and time is the most valuable thing we have. To me, that’s insanity.


The good news is ya get used to it.
The bad news is ya get used to it.


----------



## Benny Profane

raisingarizona said:


> Imagine being a commuter all week, fighting traffic and doing the grind at a job you don’t really like to then spend your weekend in lines like that after loading up your family and all of that gear. The effort is real and time is the most valuable thing we have. To me, that’s insanity.


Somewhere I saw a picture of the auto traffic in Ludlow, which supposedly turned into a two hour traffic jam for some.
This is becoming something like the Jersey shore, which I never got. People who live in nice, quiet suburbia with relatively easy traffic issues spend their weekends sitting in massive traffic jams to and fro a place with tons of people everywhere to relax and have fun. And spend good money for that. Huh?


----------



## Benny Profane

saratogahalfday said:


> Okemo is the one mountain I'll never ski again.


I said that maybe ten years ago when I was subjected to that gaper fest. The straw that broke the back was a woman loudly insisting that the damn bubble on our chair go down on a really nice windless 35 degree sunny day.


----------



## Benny Profane

Btw, Killington will be in awesome shape this week with the foot plus they received Friday. There will be bumps everywhere it isn't groomed, including the woods, but, temperatures will stay cold. They just missed the significant icing that I witnessed on Rt. 7 driving south around Manchester. Go north. I'll bet Maine is fun right now.


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> Imagine being a commuter all week, fighting traffic and doing the grind at a job you don’t really like to then spend your weekend in lines like that after loading up your family and all of that gear. The effort is real and time is the most valuable thing we have. To me, that’s insanity.


Dude I commute a to jersey city on the turnpike

I have tolerance for no more then a 5 chair wait. 
Spend my day looking at tail lights sure as hell won’t be looking at rear ends on my day off


----------



## raisingarizona

Benny Profane said:


> Btw, Killington will be in awesome shape this week with the foot plus they received Friday. There will be bumps everywhere it isn't groomed, including the woods, but, temperatures will stay cold. They just missed the significant icing that I witnessed on Rt. 7 driving south around Manchester. Go north. I'll bet Maine is fun right now.


You make it sound like the bumps are a bad thing.


----------



## raisingarizona

Benny Profane said:


> Somewhere I saw a picture of the auto traffic in Ludlow, which supposedly turned into a two hour traffic jam for some.
> This is becoming something like the Jersey shore, which I never got. People who live in nice, quiet suburbia with relatively easy traffic issues spend their weekends sitting in massive traffic jams to and fro a place with tons of people everywhere to relax and have fun. And spend good money for that. Huh?


Like I said, it’s insane! 😂


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> Dude I commute a to jersey city on the turnpike
> 
> I have tolerance for no more then a 5 chair wait.
> Spend my day looking at tail lights sure as hell won’t be looking at rear ends on my day off


Yeah but, but think about how much they saved purchasing their epic pass! 😂


----------



## raisingarizona

And crap, Topic! 

I apologize. I didn’t even realize what thread this was.


----------



## tirolski

raisingarizona said:


> And crap, Topic!


Gonna go to Lab and Song this week. 
Have yet to ski Ptarmy side yet. 
Sunny, not too cold, great snow and ski legs are gettin more skiable.
Should be fun.


----------



## Benny Profane

raisingarizona said:


> You make it sound like the bumps are a bad thing.


My orthopedist thinks so.


----------



## raisingarizona

Benny Profane said:


> My orthopedist thinks so.


I dont know, I mean thats like job security right? 😁


----------



## tirolski

Benny Profane said:


> My orthopedist thinks so.


Have a couple cocktails Benny.
Enter bumps at yer own risk though.
_"Meanwhile—as we await the results of further studies—we combine PRP with HA to create a broadly stimulating "cocktail." Here is a brief summary of our choices today—with the understanding that we are actively engaged in research to improve and target these injections for the future."_




__





Growth and Bioactive Factors: Injections To Accelerate Healing


At The Stone Clinic, an evolution of anabolic therapy has occurred using biologic, regenerative injections. We started with blood injections in the 1990s intuiting that our patients’ blood had all the healing components required. This evolved to isolating the platelets in the blood that release...




www.stoneclinic.com


----------



## Benny Profane

I have half of a meniscus in the right knee. Not smart to pound it. I'm not in the mood to get a fake one.


----------



## raisingarizona

Benny Profane said:


> I have half of a meniscus in the right knee. Not smart to pound it. I'm not in the mood to get a fake one




That’s fair.


----------



## ciscokid

jasonwx said:


> Dude I commute a to jersey city on the turnpike
> 
> I have tolerance for no more then a 5 chair wait.
> Spend my day looking at tail lights sure as hell won’t be looking at rear ends on my day off



Couldn’t do JCity again
Took 40 minutes from hotel in N Bergen to Statue OL
Newark a zoo
All the power to ya


----------



## Andy_ROC

tirolski said:


> Have a couple cocktails Benny.
> Enter bumps at yer own risk though.
> _"Meanwhile—as we await the results of further studies—we combine PRP with HA to create a broadly stimulating "cocktail." Here is a brief summary of our choices today—with the understanding that we are actively engaged in research to improve and target these injections for the future."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth and Bioactive Factors: Injections To Accelerate Healing
> 
> 
> At The Stone Clinic, an evolution of anabolic therapy has occurred using biologic, regenerative injections. We started with blood injections in the 1990s intuiting that our patients’ blood had all the healing components required. This evolved to isolating the platelets in the blood that release...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stoneclinic.com


I did PRP in my knee late Dec 2019 at URMC sports medicine. The results for me have been quite favorable and long lasting. I was going to do another before the start of this season but I waited too long to get it scheduled. Because they recommended I go easy on it for a few weeks afterward to give the healing properties time I decided to wait. Anyway I'll probably get it in late April before I start walking 18 regularly. Unfortunately PRP is not covered by insurance and it's $1,200. 

Have you done the combo treatment in the article you posted? I'd be interested in knowing others experiences.


----------



## tirolski

Andy_ROC said:


> Have you done the combo treatment in the article you posted? I'd be interested in knowing others experiences.


Nope. It was for Benny.
Never had full blown kneezles. 
Been just walkin em off.
If I ski icerroy there’s a bit of an ache every now and then but it goes away somewhat quickly.


----------



## MarzNC

There's been so much other discussion lately, can't remember if I noted that I'm skiing in Taos this week. The 37 inches last week meant that Kachina Peak opened.


----------



## gorgonzola

Plan is WF Friday and Saturday, Gore Sunday. May change up if the NWS wind forecast holds...


----------



## Peter Minde

The Ho, Sunday and Monday.


----------



## tirolski

Same as it always is Lab and/or Song.
Snows been changing enough lately so it stays somewhat like new groundhog days.


----------



## JTG

Probably Plattekill Friday.


----------



## Kleetus

Gore Saturday. Prob Gore again Sunday but maybe McCauley


----------



## saratogahalfday

Loon NH Saturday and Sunday. Hopefully it's nice and white in the White's!


----------



## JTG

Plattekill again tomorrow (Sat). If anyone is gonna be around give a shout.


----------



## tirolski

Was thinking of Lab or Song.
South wind gusts over 30mph predicted.
Could be tricky.
Gusts last week at the top of Song on the lift, lifted the skis a bit.
Lab's lifts have some trees to slow it down when blowing from the south.


----------



## MarzNC

Massanutten Thursday on the way to the Berkshires. Some combination of Indy locations starting Sat. (Yes, I know that's a holiday weekend.)


----------



## Harvey

Saturday looks sunny and above freezing, across much of NY, at this time.


----------



## Kleetus

What are thoughts on Gore softening with highs at the base only low 40s? Sun Saturday but cloudy Sunday. Debating between there and K Mart.


----------



## Harvey

Kleetus said:


> What are thoughts on Gore softening with highs at the base only low 40s? Sun Saturday but cloudy Sunday. Debating between there and K Mart.



I'm looking at the same thing. I've got 36 at the summit. That high has creeped up over the last run, so I am staying tuned.

Right now Belle looks like a lock.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Harvey said:


> Right now Belle looks like a lock.


Will be trying to get to Belle Saturday to make my November-April season a thing.


----------



## MarzNC

In SLC. So far Brighton and PowMow. Headed to Snowbird and Alta the next few days while a couple friends from NC are around. After that I'll be at Alta Lodge for a while with assorted other friends coming and going.


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> I've got 36 at the summit


38 this am.


----------



## jasonwx

Who’s going to bell at?


----------



## MiSkier

Nubs Nob in Harbor Springs Michigan. This should close my season out.


----------



## saratogahalfday

I'll be in Tobago, I'm not sure how much snow they have down there.


----------



## tirolski

The choice between Song or Lab is a no-brainer, so there’s that.
Hope it’s a fun in the sun day Saturday @Song.


----------



## tirolski

saratogahalfday said:


> I'll be in Tobago, I'm not sure how much snow they have down there.


It ain’t where toboggans were invented. That’s fer sure.


----------



## tirolski

MarzNC said:


> In SLC. So far Brighton and PowMow. Headed to Snowbird and Alta the next few days while a couple friends from NC are around. After that I'll be at Alta Lodge for a while with assorted other friends coming and going.


Be careful out there @MarzNC. Have fun.








						Skier Buried for 23 Minutes in Avalanche Survives - Gripped Magazine
					

The six skiers that he was guiding in Big Cottonwood Canyon found and rescued him




					gripped.com


----------



## dubstar

Most likely Windham, but possibly Belleayre or Hunter if conditions are significantly better.


----------



## Capdistski

Great day at Stowe today to use up last day on my Epic Day pass. They had a lot of great soft fresh snow. At the top it felt like mid-February.


----------



## Harvey

The mid cam at Whiteface doesn't look that bad. They got some summit snow last night and snow is in the forecast on and off for the next few days.

Monday WF will open, forecast high of 44 (3800') and sunny.

Gore similar, forecast except mixed not snow. Of course the base looks better than it probably should. 

Belle looks like rain. 53 and sunny Monday. Very thin a mid, bumps are history.

Bristol is opening! Who's skiing it?


----------



## Harvey

Who's got plans? Seems likely that some NY areas will be online by Saturday, or sooner.


----------



## snoloco

It'll be Killington or Sugarbush for me, likely on Sunday.


----------



## Johnny V.

Ellicottville may get a big dump, but looks like Bristol is not going to get much. Regardless, I'm going down tomorrow to reactivate my pass and get my locker combination. They have a tendency to hold off announcing opening until the last minute so I'd like to be prepared for the WROD.


----------



## Andy_ROC

Johnny V. said:


> Ellicottville may get a big dump, but looks like Bristol is not going to get much. Regardless, I'm going down tomorrow to reactivate my pass and get my locker combination. They have a tendency to hold off announcing opening until the last minute so I'd like to be prepared for the WROD.


According to Open snow HV will be in on the lake event. Plus snow making Temps Thursday through Sunday. 

But it's a crying shame that Orchard Park doesn't have a mountain


----------



## Johnny V.

Andy_ROC said:


> But it's a crying shame that Orchard Park doesn't have a mountain


 I've often thought that about the Tug Hill region. Yes, there's Snow Ridge and Dry Hill, but something bigger than 4-500 feet would be fantastic.............oh well, the snowmobilers like it.


----------



## tirolski

Andy_ROC said:


> According to Open snow HV will be in on the lake event. Plus snow making Temps Thursday through Sunday.
> 
> But it's a crying shame that Orchard Park doesn't have a mountain


Tailgating double header but driving init would suck.
Once ya got of the snow band(s) the roads should be dry though.


----------



## Peter Minde

Hoping to ski Mt van Hoevenberg the week of 11/28.


----------



## MC2

I’d like to ski Gore if it’s open.

If not, I’ll probably try to scrounge a Killington 50% ticket. We’ll see


----------



## Harvey

MC2 said:


> Gore if it’s open.


Seems likely.

I'm got an outside chance for Bell or Gore on Sunday.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Hope all you guys have a blast!!!! 
I'm checking out and heading to the woods ✌🏿


----------



## tirolski

Andy_ROC said:


> According to Open snow HV will be in on the lake event. Plus snow making Temps Thursday through Sunday.
> 
> But it's a crying shame that Orchard Park doesn't have a mountain


Looks like we might need a bigger boat.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593316105380155393


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Looks like we might need a bigger boat.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593316105380155393


No shit! 6 to 7 footer 💯🏆🍻


----------



## tirolski

Game’s gonna be in dang Detroit now.
Seems it’s getting serious.








Bills-Browns game moved to Detroit


Sunday's game between the Buffalo Bills and Cleveland Browns, scheduled for 1 p.m. in Orchard Park, is being moved to Detroit.The announcement comes as Western




cnycentral.com


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

I've never googled "places to snowmobile near Buffalo" so hard in my entire life. 😄


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Hope all you guys have a blast!!!!
> I'm checking out and heading to the woods ✌🏿


Is this earlier than usual?

If you are already gone, have fun Camper!


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> Who's got plans? Seems likely that some NY areas will be online by Saturday, or sooner.


Heading to Belle with my son to ski Saturday. I am guessing it won't be too crowded (?)


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Is this earlier than usual?
> 
> If you are already gone, have fun Camper!


Season always starts the Saturday be4 T-Day.
I'll be heading to camp this afternoon after work.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Adirondack Johnny said:


> I've never googled "places to snowmobile near Buffalo" so hard in my entire life. 😄


Trails don't open until after deer season, Jan 1st.


----------



## Ripitz

I’ll be working one day and going to an awesome dance recital the other. Y’all have fun and stay safe on the WROD. Rip that shit!


----------



## raisingarizona

Andy_ROC said:


> According to Open snow HV will be in on the lake event. Plus snow making Temps Thursday through Sunday.
> 
> But it's a crying shame that Orchard Park doesn't have a mountain


Could you imagine the snowfall totals if there was a 2000 foot tall mountain range right there? Heck, just 1500 ft. or even just 1000 foot tall mini range would get hammered.


----------



## Harvey

It's an age old theme, certainly older than NYSB.

What I say on this topic, without any judgement:

If Gore was 50 miles west, it would be Killington.


----------



## Ripitz

Buffalo Ski Club Trail Map, Vertical, Stats and Profile


Our profile of the ski club in Colden, NY.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Andy_ROC

raisingarizona said:


> Could you imagine the snowfall totals if there was a 2000 foot tall mountain range right there? Heck, just 1500 ft. or even just 1000 foot tall mini range would get hammered.


If there was 2K ft of vert at Holiday Valley it would be one of the best ski areas in the country. They have also first rate lodges. The town of Ellicottville also has some of the best apres ski of anywhere.


----------



## Johnny V.

Andy_ROC said:


> If there was 2K ft of vert at Holiday Valley it would be one of the best ski areas in the country. They have also first rate lodges. The town of Ellicottville also has some of the best apres ski of anywhere.


It's got over 2k.......................................... in horizontal!


----------



## MC2

Andy_ROC said:


> . The town of Ellicottville also has some of the best apres ski of anywhere.


I try to tell people that Ellicottville is in the top 5 ski towns in the northeast & they don’t believe me.


----------



## Andy_ROC

MC2 said:


> I try to tell people that Ellicottville is in the top 5 ski towns in the northeast & they don’t believe me.



They don't believe you because they've never been there. While I've only skied 3 big mountains in the east; Killington, Gore and Sugarbush, with Gore having basically no town apres, Killington and Sugarbush areas don't even come close to EVL. To me EVL is like a smaller Saratoga but with two ski areas 5 mins from town. Also what's always surprised me about EVL is how most any weekend in the summer and fall and the town rocking with night life. I have the hangovers to prove it


----------



## snoloco

As of now, it's going to be Whiteface on Saturday, Killington on Sunday. Sno returns to ORDA! My skis are in a shop near Killington for tuning, so I'll be on my snowboard at Whiteface, and that's the reason I need to go to Killington on Sunday.


----------



## Benny Profane

Harvey said:


> It's an age old theme, certainly older than NYSB.
> 
> What I say on this topic, without any judgement:
> 
> If Gore was 50 miles west, it would be Killington.


And a thousand feet taller.


----------



## Benny Profane

Andy_ROC said:


> They don't believe you because they've never been there. While I've only skied 3 big mountains in the east; Killington, Gore and Sugarbush, with Gore having basically no town apres, Killington and Sugarbush areas don't even come close to EVL. To me EVL is like a smaller Saratoga but with two ski areas 5 mins from town. Also what's always surprised me about EVL is how most any weekend in the summer and fall and the town rocking with night life. I have the hangovers to prove it


Hmmmm...a smaller Saratoga...but, with skiing....


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> As of now, it's going to be Whiteface on Saturday, Killington on Sunday. Sno returns to ORDA! My skis are in a shop near Killington for tuning, so I'll be on my snowboard at Whiteface, and that's the reason I need to go to Killington on Sunday.


Attaboy Sno 👍 
Multitasking at its best.


----------



## freeheeln

Harvey said:


> Seems likely.
> 
> I'm got an outside chance for Bell or Gore on Sunday.


fixedheeln and I at Gore Sunday


----------



## Green light

Snow doesn’t have 2 pairs of skis?


----------



## snoloco

Green light said:


> Snow doesn’t have 2 pairs of skis?


I have two pairs, and they're both at the shop for tuning. I left them there back in October, thinking that I'd have at least one weekend with only Killington open to go and retrieve them. Now the situation is that Killington has extremely limited terrain due to bad weather and World Cup commitments, so I'd like to go somewhere else. Sunday could be better, as they are now making snow on the top to bottom route.


----------



## Green light

Almost got caught with your pants down


----------



## Harvey

Benny Profane said:


> And a thousand feet taller.


I was thinking about economic impact, not stats really.

I always thought if ny got 250+ inches in the adk far less land would have been protected.


----------



## snoloco

Green light said:


> Almost got caught with your pants down


Not really, I could've driven up at any time to go get them from the after-hours pickup. If I'm going to ski at Killington on Sunday then there's no need for me to do a separate trip.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> always thought if ny got 250+ inches in the adk far less land would have been protected.


The park predates downhill skiing (especially lift served) by quite a bit


----------



## Harvey

Land has been preserved continuously since 1890.


----------



## Brownski

Right. That’s what I’m saying. Skiing was mostly a way to travel horizontally over snow in 1890.


----------



## freeheeln

Brownski said:


> Skiing was mostly a way to travel horizontally over snow in 1890.


Gore continues that tradition.


----------



## sig

just thinking outside the box here. what if we piled all the state trash out in western ny and created our own mountain range. hell we could even take jerseys trash to speed up the process. every time i see these crazy snow events in western ny i think why cant those lakes be a 100 miles wider. the ADK's would be rocking


----------



## Harvey

And in 1935 when it started to become downhill oriented, before snowmaking, natural snowfall was a factor that drove growth. I think that with 100 inches more NY would be more bustling.

I'll grant that the Adk was a watershed, unlike VT, which was also a driving force in the protection of land.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

sig said:


> just thinking outside the box here...every time i see these crazy snow events in western ny i think why cant those lakes be a 100 miles wider. the ADK's would be rocking


Years ago I proposed a pumped storage electric generation project for the Moose River. If you had a series of dams and pumped water upstream every night you would have carbon free electricity during the day, and a large pondage area to dump snow on Gore and Whiteface. Win-win. People just too small minded and timid to consider it now, but your grandfather would have built it. 

mm


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> just thinking outside the box here. what if we piled all the state trash out in western ny and created our own mountain range. hell we could even take jerseys trash to speed up the process. every time i see these crazy snow events in western ny


Not all trash but “clean" construction debris as landfills are filling up.
Love Canal was in the Lake Erie snow belt.
Ya’d most likely get cheap employee housing nearby too.🤔
Dress it up and sellout to Vail.


----------



## Ripitz

Johnny V. said:


> It's got over 2k.......................................... in horizontal!


Ha! This reminds me of a rock climb in the Shawangunks. Although the cliffs aren’t much over 200-300ft, they stretch for miles. In 1987, Dave Rosenstein and Ken Nichols started on one end of the Trapps and climbed horizontally to the other. Their girdle traverse was 5.9, 67 pitches and over 9,000ft long. They named it the ‘Great Wall of China’ and it was the longest climb in the world for over a decade.


----------



## raisingarizona

Ripitz said:


> Ha! This reminds me of a rock climb in the Shawangunks. Although the cliffs aren’t much over 200-300ft, they stretch for miles. In 1987, Dave Rosenstein and Ken Nichols started on one end of the Trapps and climbed horizontally to the other. Their girdle traverse was 5.9, 67 pitches and over 9,000ft long. They named it the ‘Great Wall of China’ and it was the longest climb in the world for over a decade.


I had to google that one and read more. I couldn't find anything about how long it took them though. Do you know Ripitz?


----------



## Ripitz

It’s in Dick Williams guidebook. It says it took them five days. I think they mostly slept on the GT (Giant Traverse) ledge but I think they also brought a portaledge. I’m not surprised you couldn’t find anything on it, the old school dirtbags never wrote anything down or promoted themselves.


















Why Go Up When You Could Go Sideways? Here Are 4 Massive Girdle Traverses


Trango Tower? Mt. Thor? Those things aren't even near to the longest climbs in the world. For that you need to go sideways.




www.climbing.com


----------



## tirolski

raisingarizona said:


> Do you know Ripitz?


Never met him but seems like a good guy.

See Eddie2170 posting here. 








Anyone ever climb "the great wall of china" in the gunks? The complete traverse of the trapps?


Find rock climbing routes, photos, and guides for every state, along with experiences and advice from fellow climbers.




www.mountainproject.com




5 daze isit.


----------



## Ripitz

OK, so I guess they slept on the ground, I had heard differently. It would be nearly impossible to repeat this these days with the amount of traffic up there. It would be like crossing a major highway during rush hour. The last time I was up there I saw someone take a 30ft ground fall and tumble down the talus with his belayer. After that, someone, from the same party, traversed over from a neighboring route and clipped into my gear. I explained from above that if they didn’t unclip and reverse course I would rap down and punch them in the face. I quit climbing up there after that.


----------



## chumpomatic

Ripitz said:


> OK, so I guess they slept on the ground, I had heard differently. It would be nearly impossible to repeat this these days with the amount of traffic up there. It would be like crossing a major highway during rush hour. The last time I was up there I saw someone take a 30ft ground fall and tumble down the talus with his belayer. After that, someone, from the same party, traversed over from a neighboring route and clipped into my gear. I explained from above that if they didn’t unclip and reverse course I would rap down and punch them in the face. I quit climbing up there after that.


I used to climb in the Gunks a lot but even 10 years ago I stopped climbing on weekends. It's amazing (and dangerous) the crazy that goes on there.


----------



## raisingarizona

Ripitz said:


> OK, so I guess they slept on the ground, I had heard differently. It would be nearly impossible to repeat this these days with the amount of traffic up there. It would be like crossing a major highway during rush hour. The last time I was up there I saw someone take a 30ft ground fall and tumble down the talus with his belayer. After that, someone, from the same party, traversed over from a neighboring route and clipped into my gear. I explained from above that if they didn’t unclip and reverse course I would rap down and punch them in the face. I quit climbing up there after that.


Wtf? That's wild. I found a few articles on or mentioning the traverse but nothing on how many days it took. That's freaking epic!


----------



## Harvey

Johnny V. said:


> It's got over 2k.......................................... in horizontal!



Gore is awesome, it's a ton of fun. From a layout POV there is a lot to like. IMO.



freeheeln said:


> fixedheeln and I at Gore Sunday



Will be on the lookout!


----------

